# 1964 front inner bearings



## realgoat (Sep 24, 2014)

Help.... I am putting on a new set of drums and decided to get new inner bearings the new bearings are A6 standard at NAPA and AMES Perf, however they do not fit my stock spindles ???, the spindles are orig drum spindles does anyone know of a different inner bearing for a 64 with power drum brakes
it looks like the o d of the spindle is 1.5 and the A6 bearing is 1.25
any help and yes the shop that pressed in the races tossed my old bearings
any help here would be great.
not sure if maybe they used a different bearing on a early car or something


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The Federal Mogul A-6 or Timken SET6 is the specified bearing for your application. Two possibillities: Mis-boxed parts (my pick) or someone installed the wrong spindles on your car in the past. I would look at another set of bearings. All the '64-'72 drum brake bearings for A-bodies are the same part number.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

the bearing n races all have Timken numbers on them. ive never seen a set that doesn't. LM***** A-2s n A-6s have been the same inner n outer wheel bearings for years. ive heard some '64s have an oddball seal, but never a bearing. somthin aint right.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The '64 thru '67's have a felt seal that is harder to find these days. But the bearings are all the same.


----------

